# No break - another 3 sharks caught



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

its was an incredible day out there. for some reason i thought it was going to be a bust but no i was wrong. the seas were growing but that actually kept the bite on the positive side. we had a total of 11 runs that day. 3 caught; 4 hit runs(they dropped the bait and never came back); and the other 4 lost due to my horrible tackle failure. so really sharks 5 sharks could have hit the sand. 





























here is another pic of the same shark at top.

























the vid of him and the shark.
















this is a pompano from Thursday some dude caught. he got several that day as well as some nice whiting.










the vid is down below.






fog was thick too on that Thursday.










looks like the movies Silent hill or the mist out there without the monsters lol.



















this is the bait i caught earlier before i went to the beach.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome guys. Keep the line wet and rods bent.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing! That's a lot of releases.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i just put on thicker cable so hopefully my crimping problem goes away and i can beach more sharks in a day.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice report thanks


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks again yall. here is the last vid.


----------

